

Show HN: User-friendly full directory encryption with GnuPG - gcv
https://gist.github.com/gcv/b7d72023a851f2edf951

======
gcv
I mostly use TrueCrypt for cross-platform directory encryption. With all the
uncertainty about its future, I started thinking about how to replace it with
a more trusted encryption utility. GPG works well for individual files (in
Emacs, encryption and decryption occur transparently), but not for
directories. I decided to try using the common filesystem mount-unmount model
and adapting it to GPG-encrypted tar files. The resulting prototype zsh code
is in the linked gist. Seems to work for me, and has enough error checking to
avoid clobbering data (but I'm sure it still has bugs).

